# Hymer Roof Vent Blinds/Flyscreens



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi All - Good morning!

I have a Hymer 544 1991 with an oblong roof vent and I am looking to find a blind to put on it - I can easily find the Fiamma roof vent blinds which are 40cm x 40cm or 50cm x 50cm but this vent is oblong and I am having a little more trouble sourcing...

It could be as simple as the Fiamma Thermo Vent - I just need to block out the light in the early hours of the morning 

Can anyone point me in the right direction.....

Cheers
G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

An internal thermal screen should do the job.

Try Vancomfort, they have templates for most rooflights but if not they can make one up for you.

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationInternalScreens.htm

Pete


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Could there be a Hymer accessory i.e. produced by Hymer?

Our 2002 B544 came with fly screen and paper blinds for the roof vents.
I assume they are standard fittings.

These kind of fittings have been optional extras for many years.


----------

